# FREE CALL



## CMGC

Now that I have your attention, for the support and kindness I have found on this site I am giving away this call to the first person that can tell me the kind of wood this call is made out of. it is a closed reed distress call that sounds great. 1 guess per member, Look at it closely, this wood suprized me when I made it. Good Luck to everyone and thankyou. Rick.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems

Oak.


----------



## CMGC

Nope


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Green Ash ?


----------



## olsonfia

Walnut? Even if I'm wrong its a darn good looking call great job


----------



## CMGC

So far no one has got it!


----------



## Weasel

Buckeye burl


----------



## CMGC

Still havn't got it.


----------



## Model97shooter

Iron wood?


----------



## 22magnum

Old wood?


----------



## hassell

Birch


----------



## jswift

Looks Peachy....


----------



## Ruger

It looks awesome, reminds me of aspen that has been worked and polished.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

with out knowing if its a heart wood or white wood im gonna have to make my best guess

poplar


----------



## twesterfield

I cast my vote for...a member of the cedar family? Kinda with buzzard...little more knowledge of where the blank sat in the tree, or clearer picture of the grain, but I'm voting cedar of some sort!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Scotty D.

Myrtle.... :teeth:


----------



## BobcatHunt

I'm either guessing it's hedge wood or cocobolo wood


----------



## youngdon

Mesquite


----------



## CMGC

Sorry guys and girls, still havn't got it.


----------



## prairiewolf

Juniper, and glad to see another callmaker giving back to the site, Thanks Rick !


----------



## Rick Howard

Maple. Good looking call too.


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, I wouldnt bet on anything my old eyes see ! lol

Rick could very well be right on maple


----------



## fr3db3ar

I doubt it but I'll say *pine* since my first wrong guess was already taken LOL


----------



## Scotty D.

prairiewolf said:


> SG, I wouldnt bet on anything my old eyes see ! lol
> 
> Rick could very well be right on maple


Yeah, Rick's probably right--it does look like Spalted Maple


----------



## LeadHead

Hickory?


----------



## HowlinRed

Apple. Nice call!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

BobcatHunt said:


> I'm either guessing it's hedge wood or cocobolo wood


That's two guesses


----------



## callmaker

Ash?


----------



## RevGee

i think maple but since thats taken ill go with: persimmon


----------



## 220swift

birch


----------



## CMGC

Sorry everyone , no correct answers yet.


----------



## try2hunt

Box elder?


----------



## Hawk

I'm guessing poplar


----------



## Rick Howard

I'm stumped.....


----------



## prairiewolf

last 2 guesses sound good but after that I am stumped with you Rick !


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> last 2 guesses sound good but after that I am stumped with you Rick !


 1 guess per member!!!


----------



## CMGC

No one has got it yet, {Clue} Tree no one likes.


----------



## prairiewolf

hassell said:


> * 1 guess per member!!!*


hassell, I was refering to the 2 guesses by members just before my post, LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

So we all get to guess again ?? LMAO


----------



## olsonfia

prairiewolf said:


> So we all get to guess again ?? LMAO


+1!!


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> So we all get to guess again ?? LMAO


 HA !! Just bugging you, I agree though, otherwise it could be a long night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMGC

OK, After 7 :00 pm All members may guess again. I am really getting a good giggle out of this! lol.


----------



## prairiewolf

What time is it now, everyones on a different time table, the guys back east will have a 3 hr jump, lol


----------



## CMGC

Mountain standard time


----------



## LeadHead

Locust?


----------



## LeadHead

Aw, my phone said it was 7pm!


----------



## youngdon

It lied ! you were 1:01 early


----------



## hassell

Hawthorne


----------



## CMGC

Keep guessing,


----------



## youngdon

Mountain standard time


----------



## youngdon

Hackberry


----------



## Ruger

Taking another wild guess and saying elm.


----------



## CMGC

Boys and girls we have a winner! Ruger just guessed it right. It is Elm. Chinese elm to be exact. I never expected much out of this wood but this piece really supprised me. Congrats Ruger, Send me a PM with your mailing address and it will be in the mail Monday or Tuesday. Thanks Everyone ,that was a kick. Rick


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! Congrats Wayne !


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Wayne ! Its a nice looking call. Thanks Rick for putting this on.


----------



## Rick Howard

Nice job Wayne! Congrats. Thanks this was fun Rick.


----------



## CMGC

You bet guys, That was fun.


----------



## Ruger

Hey, that is way cool!!!!! Great contest. The clue helped, I know that people around here don't like elm.


----------



## olsonfia

Congrats! That was pretty fun Thanks!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

hey come on now

i like chinease elm,good bow wood

damn i didnt even get my second guess in,but i would have been wrong anyhow lol

i was gonna say the tree of paradise

im gonna also guess that wood was spalted to get that dark color in it like that,as chinease elm is usually white


----------



## jswift

Darn- missed the second chance. Thanks for the fun. Congrats to Ruger!


----------



## Scotty D.

Nice job, Ruger!! I'm glad u got it--the suspense was killing me...

I was gonna guess Multiflora Rose (not really a tree) cuz we hate that stuff here in the East... We like elm for burning in the fireplace/stove, cuz it splits nice...


----------



## chopayne

Ill give anyone $10 bucks if they pm me the right type of wood


----------



## chopayne

Well loooks like I was a little late to this game


----------



## Honkers53

Burnt white oak??


----------



## ol' southBD1

black walnut


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

hmmmmmmmmmmm, i m thinking some folks havent read the entire thread and found out that the contest is over yet lol

cmgc, so was that wood spalted(decaying) to have that coloring in it?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Pecan!!!....is pecan!!!???LOL


SG,thats funny

mostly because i know youve read the whole thread lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ya but close only counts in horse shoes,hand grenades and slow dancing lol


----------



## Ruger

Lol Stonegod, Hopefully I will be able to post some pics of some yotes it has called in. Makes ya wonder about some other oddball trees that might make some cool looking calls.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i have a mulberry stave,but is intended to be a bow some day

has anyone here tried yew for a call?

if not,i will dig thru my wood stash and see what i can part with if anyone wants to give it a twirl

just let me know what the minimum size needed would be, length and diameter,and i will see if i have it

i also have some black walnut,and osage( i know they have been tried) and honey locust i could part with

maybe even some hop horn beam,but once again i would need to minimum size required


----------



## CMGC

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm, i m thinking some folks havent read the entire thread and found out that the contest is over yet lol
> 
> cmgc, so was that wood spalted(decaying) to have that coloring in it?


Yep, it was spalted. Infact what made me try this piece was that one end was full of worm holes and i thought the holes would give it a interesting pattern.


----------



## Rick Howard

I've made calls from mulberry. Have one on the drying wrack now. It will be a few more days. I will show ya when done.


----------



## CMGC

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

itzDirty said:


> I've made calls from mulberry. Have one on the drying wrack now. It will be a few more days. I will show ya when done.


a few more days ???? come on ya know we cant wait that long. how about a teaser pic to keep us satisfied for now 

really, i just cant wait to see it,mullberry is a pretty wood.

anyone tried persimon yet?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I got some wood called Texas Ebony and it is really cool I was told and I dont know for sure but it is supposed to be persimon wood. It is really tight great with a white to yellowish sap wood turning to a dark brown tight grain heart wood. With that said dont I sound edumakated with all that talk!!! LOL Really wish I could post pictures of the calls I am making they are looking great !! Made my first deer grunt call out of cherry wood.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Posted pictures from work not home. Work dont like that for some reason! Pc doesnt reconize camera NONE of them!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yea its got me beat too!! I think it a blackberry swerve!


----------



## 220swift

I'll have pictures of two of Rodney's calls posted tomorrow....................


----------



## CMGC

Good deal Mike, love to see new calls with diffrent woods. Rodney , don't you just love computers.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Not exactly my choice of words that I would use but when they work they are quite beneficial. LOL


----------

